# driver for AR5006 family 802.11



## Dodderer (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi!

I need driver for AR5006 family 802.11 abg Wireless NIC (Atheros Communications Inc.)

For previusoly
Thanks!


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Having problem to connect to my wireless router*



Dodderer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need driver for AR5006 family 802.11 abg Wireless NIC (Atheros Communications Inc.)
> 
> ...


Click Start, Run and enter devmgmt.msc

This will open Device Manager.

In the list select Network Adapters. This should open a sub-list showing your Atheros Adapter. Right-click on the Atheros Adapter and click Update Driver. This will open the Hardware Update Wizard and will ask for permission to connect to the internet to search for drivers. Click Yes and this should then find the most recent driver for the Adapter.

Note: The Update Wizard requires an Internet Connection. If you don't have an internet connection at this time then connect via Ethernet Cable while you update the driver.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Iurilm (Sep 10, 2008)

I need this driver for windows xp and sony vaio VGN-NR330AE, cause what i have don´t work. 

I need some help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sony is where I'd look, you need to use the network drivers from them for their laptops.


----------



## VistaViewer (Sep 11, 2008)

For Atheros Wi-Fi drivers, I have had good luck here:

"The Unofficial Atheros Czech Drivers Site"

http://www.atheros.cz/

Good Luck!

VV


----------

